# Vinyl wrap? And cleaning split rims?



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey all! As in my post I picked these up for my Mini last night! I'm thinking of wrapping them in white but leaving the rim polished? All depends on cost and if I can do it myself?

Also, I don't want use my cartec wheel cleaner incase it corrodes the rims, wo what is the best product/way to clean split rims?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Have I started a trend here with wrapping wheels? LMAO

All I'll say, is you will need lots of time and patience, especially looking at the design of those wheels! Also, get a hard wearing, thick, conformable vinyl. The stuff I got was way too thin, and peeled off due to heat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

edit: do you want me to post up a "how to" guide on wrapping wheels? Although mine now look poor, I think I got the basic idea right, and will give you an idea of what to go by


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

shampoo, no need for a wheel cleaner since they are already clean.

if they do get dirty, then diablo works on the split rims i keep clean (hasnt stained em so far)


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Have I started a trend here with wrapping wheels? LMAO
> 
> All I'll say, is you will need lots of time and patience, especially looking at the design of those wheels! Also, get a hard wearing, thick, conformable vinyl. The stuff I got was way too thin, and peeled off due to heat





-Mat- said:


> edit: do you want me to post up a "how to" guide on wrapping wheels? Although mine now look poor, I think I got the basic idea right, and will give you an idea of what to go by


YES YES YES you have!! I just couldn't remember your username, although project jellybean was my inspiration!!

I have some time off work as they have just made us go from full to part time, and will be taking a week off before I start my new job soit could be an ideal project!! I'd love a 'how to' if you could mate, and include plenty of pics?!

Cheers!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

You remembered "Project Jelly Bean" but not "-Mat-" lol.... Suppose "Project Jelly Bean" isn't something you hear every day.

just uploading the pictures now.... 

I also did my brakes at the same time, so may do 2 guides... One on basic wrapping and another on hub/brake refurb/painting


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Guide posted:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175828


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

They will definitely be tricky to wrap. See if you can get hold of some 'Avery surface cleaner' to prep the wheels. Also, will be more expensive but you could maybe use a type of vinyl called 'easy-apply', you'd need to go to a vehicle graphics company to get it but you'll have more chance of getting it to go on those wheels.

Trickiest bit is getting the temps right when you heat it up and those who know the right temps keep them secret unfortunately.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Unless you're a pro I think wrapping those in vinyl would be one hell of a task!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Even if you're a pro, they'll be hell. If they're proper splits, why not just get them down to a powdercoaters and get them done?


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah - I agree, in fact - you probably could earn the cash and then some to get them powder coated in the time it'd take you get a decent vinyl finish on them.


----------

